# Stoudemire opens up about future



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I've heard he might actually be easier to sign to an extension than Nash. We'll see since they're talking Thursday. Hopefully, the Suns have figured out that the deal out there is not worth moving Amare for, especially, if the team and his agent can come to a compromise on an extension that's not Max. Even if he waits a yr, if the cap falls hard as they think it will, he might get less next yr from other teams.


link


> The answers can't catch up with the endless questions surrounding Amaré Stoudemire's status with the Phoenix Suns, but Stoudemire gave it a whirl Wednesday.
> 
> After his second on-court workout since his February eye surgery, Stoudemire talked publicly for the first time since the Suns nearly traded him to Golden State.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

That's a really inciteful interview. It really shows how mismanaged the team is.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Kerr has got the smarts, so I hope he will be able to work it out (crosses fingers). Ditto about Sarver's decisions over the years...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Hill is staying, and Frye just got aboard. The Suns do have talent, especially if Clark pans out. Just not sure they make the playoffs this season.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

HB said:


> Hill is staying, and Frye just got aboard. The Suns do have talent, especially if Clark pans out. Just not sure they make the playoffs this season.


Neither of those two are for sure yet. If we sign those two, then we definitely need to trade for Chandler. That would make us contenders this year.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Frye is certain, and I believe Hill is too.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Why aren't we trading for Chandler? Trade for Chandler, keep Amare. Lets go at it. You can't rebuild with Nash....doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Chandler's now not gonna happen. Real concerns over his injuries. I'm hearing we'd go for Dalembert before him now. But they don't wanna add that extra yr salary unless they could get rid of J-Rich. Nothing out there for him though.

It looks like Wallace is getting bought out.


edit: Don't panic about Amare's tweet on having a second eye surgery. It's routine and expected. He'll be fine in a week.


----------



## The Hedo Show (Mar 31, 2008)

Lets Go After Chris Wilcox.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Where's Kekai to tell us we need Steven Hunter back?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Seuss said:


> Where's Kekai to tell us we need Steven Hunter back?


I'm not even sure he's a fan anymore lol.

But after him saying that, it's still a requirement that I say, Hunter's a POS.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Organized Chaos said:


> I'm not even sure he's a fan anymore lol.
> 
> But after him saying that, it's still a requirement that I say, Hunter's a POS.


Especially so after his knee injuries


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

I say GOD comes back and mans the 3 point line as C. Is he back in Europe/ retired?


----------



## The Hedo Show (Mar 31, 2008)

bircan said:


> I say GOD comes back and mans the 3 point line as C. Is he back in Europe/ retired?


Big Pat Burke huh? I saw him working at my local Wendys.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

We potentially have 11 guys who can play minutes. I think we're going to be around 10 wins higher this season than last.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I don't really trust our head coach. Seems exactly like D'Antoni....


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Seuss said:


> I don't really trust our head coach. Seems exactly like D'Antoni....


Nah, Gentry wants to keep the uptempo but always stressing we need to get better defensively. He always said it in interviews. Unlike D'Antoni. All he ever said was we need to make shots lol. Gentry also wants to extend our bench and make us deeper and also play the younger guys. Unlike D'Antoni. Dragic ( and Lopez to a small extent) actually showed progress late in the season when they got time and were allowed to play through their mistakes. D'Antoni would never had played them if he were still here. 

Now, he may not be the answer to a title team, but we're not one right now and I like him in this transition role.


----------



## The Hedo Show (Mar 31, 2008)

i think that the suns have taken some steps back in the past couple years, but i really like what they have done this off season. Im not letting Steve Kerr off the hook quite yet, but i think he has made some superb moves. The trading of Shaq, the resigning of Hill, the signing of Channing Frye, and the possibility of a Nash extension. I really dont see too much activity from us at this point, however adding a starting center would be very nice.


----------

